#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Любить безоговорочно (перевод ‘appamaa.na’)

## Ассаджи

Эпитет четырех «божественных обителей» (брахма вихар) ‘appamaa.na’ обычно переводят как «неизмеримый», исходя из значения ‘pama.na’ «размер».
Вместе с тем в комментаторских глоссах, по-видимому, имеется в виду другое значение ‘pama.na’, «критерий». 

Appama~n~naati pamaa.na.m agahetvaa anavasesaphara.navasena appama~n~naava.

(Pathikavagga-Atthakatha 3.1008)

Appamaa.nanti   ida.m   tassa  tassa  phara.na-appamaa.navasena  vutta.m.  Ta~nhi  cetasaa  pharanto  sakalameva  pharati,  na “ayamassa aadi,  ida.m  majjhan”ti  pamaa.na.m  ga.nhaatiiti.

(Pathikavagga-Atthakatha 3.1048)

Практикующий не берет (na … ga.nhaati, agahetvaa) критерия (pamaa.na), по которому кто-то один идет вначале (aadi), а кто-то посередине (majjha.m). Он распространяет (pharati) [дружелюбие, сострадание, сопереживающую радость и безмятежное наблюдение] на всех (sakala.m) без остатка (anavasesa), безоговорочно. Как говорится в «Карания метта сутте»:

http://dhamma.ru/canon/snp1-8.htm

Какие бы ни были существа,
Слабые или сильные, все без исключения,
    Длинные, большие,
    Средние, короткие,
    Тонкие, явные,
    Видимые и невидимые,
    Близко и далеко,
    Рожденные и стремящиеся к рождению:
Пусть все существа будут счастливы сердцем.

----------

